# North and South Carolina group



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I have gotten a few pms from people in this area about our group. Below is the link to the group and be sure to subscribe to it to keep up with what goes on in it. I have a huge volunteer project for the group to build a dart frog viv for a local museum plus a few more surprises instore for the group this year.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/herp-society-carolinas.html


----------

